# Micro tuning draw length



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

I need to shorten my mathews draw about an 1/8 inch but the post are only in 1/4 inch intervals. Can i just twist up the string? How bad will that mess up my timing?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

iharangozo94 said:


> I need to shorten my mathews draw about an 1/8 inch but the post are only in 1/4 inch intervals. Can i just twist up the string? How bad will that mess up my timing?


Twist the bowstring.
Tweak the cable as needed.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

nuts&bolts said:


> Twist the bowstring.
> Tweak the cable as needed.


I have tried this and the draw length always stays the same.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

TN ARCHER said:


> I have tried this and the draw length always stays the same.


Kinda depends on the length of the bowstring,
and
depends on the number of twists per inch in the bowstring.

So,
if you want to lose 1/8th inch....

might need 10 to 15 complete twists (one twist = 360 degrees)
added to the bowstring
to lose 1/8th inch of DL.

Adding twists to the bowstring will get you a small adjustment in DL (shorter).

If you ADD twists to the bowstring,
and
ADD twists to the cable,
then yes,
you will end up in the same place.

ADD twists to the bowstring,
you lose shorten the DL slightly.

ADD twists to the cable,
and you increase the DL slightly.

So,
just try ADDING twists to the bowstring,
and see how it FEELS.


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Doebuck (Jun 9, 2008)

come on gilligan an 1/8 of inch don't play with cables or strings see if you can tweek the d-loop a bit with pinching the nock


----------



## Doebuck (Jun 9, 2008)

whoops my bad WITH OUT PINCHING pinching the nock


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

shortening your D loop does not shorten your draw length it only changes your anchor point,:doh:


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

spotshot said:


> shortening your D loop does not shorten your draw length it only changes your anchor point,:doh:


Correct. But you have two things to think about. One is the bows draw length and the other is the shooters draw length. The proper bows draw length will put the nock under the eye and control the bow arm's extension. The shooters draw length will control the anchor and the release arm's position. Getting the loop length and release length will effect the shooter draw length and anchor point even if the bows draw length is correct. Just because the bows draw length is correct doesn't mean that everything is correct. Both the bows draw length and the shooters draw length must work together to put the bow hand and release hand in the proper position. The bows draw length is the only variable that shouldn't change. It should be fitted properly. The release and loop should be adjusted to correct the release arm angle and position.


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

i'm assuming your limbs are turned all the way in if not fine tune your draw lenght with your limbs tighten shortens draw lenght loosen lengthens your draw. then tune arrows to your new poundage by either cutting them down or adding point weight.


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm on the side of "Shortening the D-loop" first. Less chance of mucking the rest of the set up and it will give two other benefits:

A: you will become familiar with d-loop tying
B: more comfortable anchor

I bet the more comfortable anchor is what you're looking for...


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

konrad said:


> I'm on the side of "Shortening the D-loop" first.


+1

Also, twisting up the string to shorten DL will also decrease draw weight. The only way to get the draw weight back is to twist the cables and then you're back where you started. -Chris


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

i found out 15 twists was an inch short so i went to 3 and it felt awesome. i put a new dloop on there today and its a little longer than than the last one so ill see what thats like tomorrow


----------

